# Gutted! (5DMkIII Adorama Bundle)



## ereka (Mar 20, 2012)

"Preorder from Adorama
Adorama has created a 5D Mark III w/24-105 f/4L IS kit bundle.

Free Bundle Items

SanDisk 32GB ExtremePRO SDHC Memory Card
Canon Deluxe Photo Backpack 200EG
Red Giant Adorama Production Bundle for PC/Mac a $599.00 Retail Value
5D Mark III w/24-105 f/4L IS Kit for $4299 at Adorama

Stock is expected to arrive this week."

At current exchange rates, that's approximately £2710 for not only the 5DMkIII but also a 24-105 f/4L IS lens and all the rest of that list thrown in for good measure. Even adding 20% for VAT that would only come to £3252.

In the UK, I've just paid £3689 ($5852 equivalent) just for the 24-105 kit ... and it's cost me another £79 ($125) on top for the identical 32Gb SDHC card that's included in the Adorama bundle ... and no backpack and no Red Giant software bundle.

Why am I feeling ripped off i.e. ripped off once by Canon and ripped off on top of that by the Chancellor of the Exchequer with his ridiculously high 20% sales tax (VAT)?

Well at least I got my hands on the 5DmkIII in time for my Far East trip on 12th April, but it aint 'arf cost me an arm and a leg! 

Rant over!


----------



## maxxevv (Mar 21, 2012)

Which part of the Far East are you going ? 

At the going rate of street prices in South East Asia ( China / Hong Kong prices are pretty similar ) , did you consider buying the camera while you're there ?


----------



## ereka (Mar 21, 2012)

maxxevv said:


> Which part of the Far East are you going ?
> 
> At the going rate of street prices in South East Asia ( China / Hong Kong prices are pretty similar ) , did you consider buying the camera while you're there ?



I'm going to the Philippines. I've already bought it in the UK though, because I wanted to have as much time with it as possible before my trip to test it out and make sure it is reliable; also to become familiar with the controls (which are quite different from my 1DMkII) and do any necessary AF micro adjustments. First impressions, based on the few shots I've taken so far, is that the 24-105 kit lens doesn't need any significant micro adjustment. It seems pretty sharp right out of the box. Also, the high ISO files are just stunning and more than compensate for the f/4 (other than for limiting depth of field of course). I think I'm going to be a happy bunny with this camera - apart from the price, but I felt I had to pull the trigger early on it because of my trip on 12th April. Otherwise, I'd have waited a few months for some real world reviews and comparisons and possibly for a slight price reduction. I wonder whether the Chancellor will announce a decrease in the VAT rate this morning - that would be really gutting, having just paid 20%!


----------



## rj79in (Mar 21, 2012)

Canon's just announced the price in India. INR 206,095 for body only and INR 250,095 for kit. 

This translates to roughly $ 4,120 for body only and $ 5,000 for kit. 

IMHO its pretty expensive in India but still cheaper than in the UK ;-)


----------



## Maui5150 (Mar 21, 2012)

Before blaming Canon, Blame your country.

How much do you pay for gasoline per gallon? Even though the US has soared as of late still cheaper.

By a motorcycle in the US like a Suzuki or even a Ducati... In the states you will pay $3,000 - $6000 less.

See a trend?


----------



## TheLordOfIt (Mar 21, 2012)

Yeah... Better we settle all to America  Currently in Germany you pay ~8.3$ per gallon fuel  Maybe its better I dont know how much you pay in America for it - lol

But you british guys are really raped.. We in Germany are always complaining too, that exchange rates are 1:1 from US$ to EURO... But it seems that its 1:1 US$ to British Pound too :/

The only thing you can get cheap from GB is video games ;D Often ordering at amazon.co.uk

But well - The pricing from canon in Europe is really disappointing... The last Cashback Promotion in Germany is over 3 years ago now!!

And well.. sometimes its cheaper to reimport a Volkswagen or Audi from America to Germany - Thats rediculous

So enough crying now


----------



## SebSic (Mar 21, 2012)

Maui5150 said:


> Before blaming Canon, Blame your country.
> 
> How much do you pay for gasoline per gallon? Even though the US has soared as of late still cheaper.
> 
> ...



And how about health care (hospital, pills ...) ? quite free in France really expenssive in US.

So in US vs rest of the world : pollution +1 health -1


----------



## odie (Mar 21, 2012)

If you pass by hong kong then you can get another kit set for £2867
and then sell your old one to a second hand camera shop in the UK
I'm sure that will pay off part of your trip


----------



## ScottyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Interesting, but only marginally camera-related at best. Political/anti-tax stuff has a way of running amok on discussion boards once started. Careful, please.


----------



## rj79in (Mar 21, 2012)

Just curious ... is the Asiapac warranty applicable worldwide?


----------



## haqyourlegs (Mar 21, 2012)

ereka said:


> "Preorder from Adorama
> Adorama has created a 5D Mark III w/24-105 f/4L IS kit bundle.
> 
> Free Bundle Items
> ...



Isn't it possible for you to cancel the "just-kit" order and go for the one on Adorama?


----------



## Positron (Mar 21, 2012)

TheLordOfIt said:


> Yeah... Better we settle all to America  Currently in Germany you pay ~8.3$ per gallon fuel  Maybe its better I dont know how much you pay in America for it - lol



Forgive me for stealing your blissful ignorance, but it's actually not as dramatic a difference as it was about 10 years ago. Today, I, in California, pay $4.40 for a gallon of regular fuel ((R + M) / 2 = 87), but in 1999 (before I started driving), a common price was $1.60, and I gather that European fuel prices weren't that much lower then.

A lot of people, myself included, have used the high prices as an excuse to walk more often, but the problem is that the more modern cities in America were built sparse on purpose, since their history doesn't predate the automobile. I live about an hour's drive from San Francisco, but even getting to the local grocery takes 10 minutes by car, the doctor takes 20, and god forbid I ever need to go to the county office, that's a 35 minute drive. The public transportation system is virtually nonexistent. No wonder the per-capita fuel use is so high in America.

Apologies for going off-topic, but I felt like it should be said.


----------



## CanonLITA (Mar 21, 2012)

Positron said:


> ... but the problem is that the more modern cities in America were built sparse on purpose, since their history doesn't predate the automobile.



So I wonder, when the oil reserves are depleted, those cities will have to be rebuilt 

Back on topic, as there seems to be plenty of room for savings/arbitrage, does anybody know how warranty works around the world?


----------



## TheLordOfIt (Mar 21, 2012)

Positron said:


> TheLordOfIt said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah... Better we settle all to America  Currently in Germany you pay ~8.3$ per gallon fuel  Maybe its better I dont know how much you pay in America for it - lol
> ...



Well, but this is still the half of that what we have to pay here  Cheapest Price in past 10 years was 1,20€ per liter which is still about 5,9$ per Gallon 

But no common people here will buy cars with a consumption over 10l per 100km 

I am living ~30km from Ramstein Air Base - I always have to laugh If I see the US people with their SUV's and cars bigger then my garage  sorry - But I love the mexican diner from US people near K-Town.. Its awesome


----------



## Maui5150 (Mar 21, 2012)

Point being blame the COUNTRY not the manufacturer. 

While gas prices in the US have soared, most of that is really a devaluation of the currency, and not the price of gas. You can thank the Quantitative Easing for that.

The point with price of cameras in UK has to do with UK, corporate taxes, import taxes, etc. and if you look at the cost of most if not all durable goods that are imported, you will see that most, if not all are MORE EXPENSIVE.


----------



## smirkypants (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't understand why more people just don't visit New York and pick up a package from Adorama or B&H. Might as well spend the extra cash doing some sight-seeing. Heck, buy two and sell one.


----------



## Positron (Mar 22, 2012)

smirkypants said:


> I don't understand why more people just don't visit New York and pick up a package from Adorama or B&H. Might as well spend the extra cash doing some sight-seeing. Heck, buy two and sell one.



Because depending on where you're going back to, you can be slammed with taxes as high or higher for doing so. Although the sightseeing excuse is a good one. New York is something to behold. It's a lot more impressive than almost anything here on the west coast just by virtue of its sheer density (both popular and cultural).


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Mar 22, 2012)

Maui5150 said:


> Point being blame the COUNTRY not the manufacturer.
> 
> While gas prices in the US have soared, most of that is really a devaluation of the currency, and not the price of gas. You can thank the Quantitative Easing for that.
> 
> The point with price of cameras in UK has to do with UK, corporate taxes, import taxes, etc. and if you look at the cost of most if not all durable goods that are imported, you will see that most, if not all are MORE EXPENSIVE.



Hogwash. A few years ago some of the supermarkets were selling Levi 501s for £30 instead of the £70+ that Levi's wanted them to charge. In US you can buy Levi's for....about £30. The likes of Tesco bought their stock from US and sold them in the UK and paid all the import duty etc. 

Guess what happened?

Levi's banned Tesco etc from selling Levi's.

Canon are keeping an eye on what price the 5D mkIII is being sold at and take a dim view of discounting as they WANT to keep the price high.


----------

